# First time on my Classic



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I wasn't sure where to post this so started a new thread.









I received my Ebay Classic yesterday. Gave it a good clean yesterday and then today backflushed it and descaled it. So decided it was time to try it out.

I used my Porlex grinder, weighed out 18g of Rave Signature beans. The machine had been on for a good 20 minutes.

So 18g in and 32g out in 27 seconds. It took 7 seconds before liquid started coming out of the PF. Taste was good, not excellent but the beans are getting on a bit now, so need to get some fresher beans. Overall I am very pleased with this, I done a total of 3 shots this afternoon and all 3 were roughly the same.

  

I also tried the steam wand too.....that didn't go quite as well. All I got was frothy milk, my milk jug was getting very hot to touch at the bottom but the milk/froth was warm at best. Any tips or pointers on both the shot and milk appreciated.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

That looks pretty good for first time! :good:Get some decent fresh (but not too fresh) coffee in there and it will only get better.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done - those figures are fine. If you're using the stock Classic panarello steam wand, it's not great for frothing and especially texturing milk. You can change it to a Silvia one very easily for around £27.00 - tons better.

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for that, it is only the panarello wand so I'll add a Silvia to my shopping list. Hopefully that will keep the wife happy.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Check prices on ebay, they change a bit but you can pick up the wand for -£20


----------



## chrisd2684 (Sep 4, 2014)

Due to receive my classic in the next few days will keep an eye on this thread for some tips.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Is that a double shot glass ? I'm looking for a double shot glass with a measuring line that is wide enough to fit under both spouts of the standard portafilter....


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not sure on it being a double shot glass as I don't know what size a double shot should be, but it has markings on the side for 40ml and 1.5ozs


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

ok - thanks. Sounds like a double. I needs to have a hunt on amazon/ebay


----------

